# His/hers install help



## CPD284 (Apr 28, 2017)

Need to know everything I need to know to install his and hers on 66 with th400. Has powerhouse shifter now. Bought complete his/hers in excellent shape out of a 67 that includes cable and everything except mounting bracket. Guessing pg bracket won't work and I'm sure it's going to be a bear to find a his/hers bracket. Any info appreciated. I see OPG sells a conversion kit. Is this needed? Anyone have experience w it? Sitting her getting chemo treatments in the hospital wanting to get on this project when I get out. 

Thanks.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I have it all. I'm converting to a 4 speed on my 67. Not sure what it's worth. Wasn't planning on selling parts. Would like to sell it all as a package. I haven't pulled it out of car yet. Let me know what you think it's worth to you and I may consider selling bracket and bolts etc.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Just go to the Pontiac GTO vendors and they offer: 1964-1967 CORRECT STYLE CONSOLE FRONT MOUNTING BRACKET W/SCREWS. if you mean the bracket on the dual gate, it should be there already if you got the 67 one. The 68 is different. please clarify.


----------



## CPD284 (Apr 28, 2017)

stich said:


> I have it all. I'm converting to a 4 speed on my 67. Not sure what it's worth. Wasn't planning on selling parts. Would like to sell it all as a package. I haven't pulled it out of car yet. Let me know what you think it's worth to you and I may consider selling bracket and bolts etc.


Would 75 be fair? I'm sitting here in the hospital getting chemo therapy thinking about all the projects I want to finish on my car and this one is one of them that I am really fired up about .


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

CPD284 said:


> Would 75 be fair? I'm sitting here in the hospital getting chemo therapy thinking about all the projects I want to finish on my car and this one is one of them that I am really fired up about .


I guess that would work, plus the ride. Shouldn't be too expensive. You want just the bracket assy under the duel gate, right. I will still have to pull it off my car. May get a chance this weekend if so.


----------

